# Dirty reservoir



## tyMind (Nov 17, 2019)

My Audi's coolant was low and I added a new coolant but the reservoir had some dirt on the sides(inside the reservoir), so when I filled the new coolant it brought the dirt to the upper levels of the coolant. Will it hurt the engine? Here is the picture
https://ibb.co/FgJr7P5?fbclid=IwAR0Sp6VnyZbsYyz_IAYcfmfcaO5n85hy3--TXnsXFiXSIVH4esw4dflXjsw


----------

